# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  EasyJTAG Suite Version 1.0.34.0 Daily Update.

## mohamed73

*EasyJTAG Suite Version 1.0.34.0   
Added:
    - support Samsung SGH-T769 (Read/Write/EasyRepair)
    - support Samsung GT-S6810P (Read/Write)
    - support LG CYON SH210 (Read/Write/EasyRepair)
    - support LG CYON KH2100 (Read/Write/EasyRepair)* * P.S Still think about other jtag?*

----------

